# a6 2,5tdi 1998y Instrument cluster pinout



## Laisvydas (Dec 6, 2011)

hey, i've got an audi a6 2,5tdi 1998y cluster, and i want to install it in my audi a4 1996y, ive got my audi cluster pinout, i just need a6 2,5tdi 1998 cluster pinout, so maybe anyone can help me?


----------



## mywagonproject (Nov 12, 2011)

Went looking in my Bentley, at first glance it only tells me the function of each block. Blue Connector= Basic Functions, Green Connector= Additional Functions, and Red Connector= Driver Information Screen.

Any more than that, I'll have to dig further into the book and see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## Laisvydas (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks man :thumbup:, but i already know that. Here's mine connections http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/6581/26melynas.jpg 
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3910/geltonas26.jpg 
can you look for same info only for blue, green connections (how you said before) in your book?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

you better installed the cluster for the same year vehicle or from 95 or 97, and best to use from the same mode A4 , ex A4 lights are dimmed using knob on cluster on A6 it is used a separate switch , so if you install A6 to A4 you will not be able to control the illumination lights, plus there a comparability issue as well , there were a lot of changes in 1998+ models and a lot of parts are not interchangeable ..


----------



## Laisvydas (Dec 6, 2011)

paul99 said:


> you better installed the cluster for the same year vehicle or from 95 or 97, and best to use from the same mode A4 , ex A4 lights are dimmed using knob on cluster on A6 it is used a separate switch , so if you install A6 to A4 you will not be able to control the illumination lights, plus there a comparability issue as well , there were a lot of changes in 1998+ models and a lot of parts are not interchangeable ..


O.K I've changed my mind again, thanks for advise.


----------

